# HBO: Gennady Golovkin vs Marco Antonia Rubio & Donaire vs Walters RBR



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I may not be at the computer later, so I'll put this up now


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Donaire, wide UD


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

GGG TKO 5
Donaire wide decision or mid to late stoppage 
need to get some food in!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

great fight is donaire Walters! war boxing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I just hope this ends up being a stinky, dirty ass WAR! :bbb

Rubio got that Mexican blood in him for that "Mexican Style."

I also hope Rubio wins because my V-Cash is shit. :lol:

Oh, I'm also going to miss this fight... not only are my streams ALWAYS shit, but I also have to study for exams next week and the GRE coming up in November. :cry


----------



## Patlyuchenko (Aug 3, 2014)

UK time for donaire fight? 3am ish? Then GGG after?


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Doubt I'll stay up for it. Long day of work tomorrow.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Rubio s boxing well from the outside, backing Golovkin up. GGG lands a huge right hand! Rubio takes it well. Rubio is on the attack again. GGG goes down! What a round!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Hope Donaire gets laid out in the first, Looking forward to both fights though. Good night of boxing, plus Notre Dame and FSU on right now :cheers


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

GGG tko rd 6
Donaire tko rd 8


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

People making definitive statements on Donaire. I give him a slight edge only really because im more familiar with him. Walters has been good at putting opponents away, Donaire has had trouble working his way into fights. Walters has power and can use a jab. Donaire loves to throw one punch at a time and has not grown out of that. Maybe tonight's the night. More like im thinking this is a toss-up...


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Anyone know if that LHW fight is being televised? The one with La bomba. I hope it is so I can be home in time for Donaire-Walters


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Walters KO 3 Donaire
GGG KO2 Rubio


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Picking Donaire and obviously GGG


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523635561899520002


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

GGG KO8


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

ok. if im reppin LA in sports team colors which I imagine I will one day, I think I would go SC or UCLA basketball...


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

yo who can tell me about Walters chin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Golovkin in 5
Donaire in 8

Havent been so excited for a while these fights are going to be brutal


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

My stream has Lone Survivor playing lol. Good movie.

Best card in a while now I am pumped


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Since he wants to run off to the west coast im goin Rubio by upset. Traitor lol. Walters knocks donaire out late


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Walters KO and Golovkin KO


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm doing the RBR over at bloodyelbow.com tonight http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2014/10/...ne-coverage-live-streaming-results-ggg-ko-hbo

Don't leave CHB, but a few clicks to check out what I'm saying about the bout would be appreciated. Cheers gang.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> I'm doing the RBR over at bloodyelbow.com tonight http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2014/10/...ne-coverage-live-streaming-results-ggg-ko-hbo
> 
> Don't leave CHB, but a few clicks to check out what I'm saying about the bout would be appreciated. Cheers gang.


do you know much about walters chin?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Rodrigues in the process of beating up a punching bag with feet.

Feh ...


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Delvin is such an ass, enough freaking showboating your not roy jones clown.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Rodrigues in the process of beating up a punching bag with feet.
> 
> Feh ...


A former Olympian.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Id love to see Rodriguez stick his chin out against Kovalev


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Hook! said:


> do you know much about walters chin?


Untested.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Golovkin KO 3
Donaire UD 12


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Untested.


fair enough, cheers


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> *Golovkin KO 3*
> Donaire UD 12


I hope not. I want to see a contest not another beatdown.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

scorpion said:


> Delvin is such an ass, enough freaking showboating your not roy jones clown.


Edwin.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

good card tonight.
cigar is ready,with a touch of rum Zacapaâ€¦highly recommended.
GGG wins by KO 5
Nonito vs Waltersâ€¦hmmmm, i say Nonito because i don't know much about walters, but NW looks really solid and focused . anyways, Nonito by decision.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> A former Olympian.


So wuz Audley.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wolter and Donaire should be the main event. Rubio is a soft touch. GGG should be ashamed for fight such a poor, old opponent.


----------



## Patlyuchenko (Aug 3, 2014)

Patlyuchenko said:


> UK time for donaire fight? 3am ish? Then GGG after?


anyone? donaire on after this 8 rounder?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

yes...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Fight is starting on HBO


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Intro still weak...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

crowd looks full already...


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Its gonna be high drama tonight.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Still love HBO presentation, not that it makes a difference once the fights start. Looking forward to Donairs getting demolished tonight, full hater mode on.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Walters a lot bigger than Donaire.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Walters 138
Donaire 133 

Dang...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I like seeing undefeated fighters, even if it is a soft record. Brings a little something extra to the table..


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

they use captions for a person who speaks perfect english. yet and still they don't use an interpreter for GGG...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Nonito said he was an Alpha,literally used that term lol Oh my God please get put to sleep.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Why did HBO need to put subtitles for Nicholas Walters?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Any dude who calls himself a alpha and says another better is an alpha is a fucking poser.
Donaire is a joke.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

ring walks mmm


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Nonito said he was an Alpha,literally used that term lol Oh my God please get put to sleep.


co-sign.
LOL


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

war donaire!!!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lets gooo

War Donaire


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> co-sign.
> LOL


Cringeworthy lol fuck, cant stand him. Not sure how he got popular.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

3am in the UK. We are dedicated. Decent double header here though.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Donaire gwarn get him battyhole stretch, eye of the chi chi man...lol


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Round 1...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kellerman gonna cry tonight.
Eye of the tiger WTF


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Hoshi said:


> 3am in the UK. We are dedicated. Decent double header here though.


Not many of us stay up for these fights though! Fucking casuals :-( :lol:

Who've you got for Donaire/Walters, mate?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

I hope Walters KOs Donaire. Sick of Donaire.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

different camera angle for the venue tonight too...


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Jack said:


> Not many of us stay up for these fights though! Fucking casuals :-( :lol:
> 
> Who've you got for Donaire/Walters, mate?


Walters..


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Cute outfit Donaire, looks like a fucking power rangers Halloween costume.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

That was a knockdown.
The fix is in


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

looked like he got dropped...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Um, that was a knockdown. When a punch lands and you go down....


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

A


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I am biased, but I feel like Donaire is gonna get wrecked with a devastating hook at some point and not be able to get up.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

10-9 Walters.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

10 - 9 Walters
They literally stole a knockdown from Walters
That jab has Donaire moving and after that knockdown and eating a few rights, Walters has Donaire's respect.


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

Donaire is done for... relies on that left hook counter way too much nowadays.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

donaire finding the left already 
gonna KO Walters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Walters leaving himself wide open
I smell a highlight reel ko for Donaire

and LOL that punch didnt land


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

waiting and subtle countering from Donaire. Jabbing and an occasional right by Walters.

10-9 Walters...


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Never hook with a hooker..

Don't fall in love with one either :!:

Throw hooker cuts :good. :horse


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Roy doesn't understand the rules of boxing, a punch lands and a fall occurs that is a knockdown.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

100% a slip


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

no kd, hit his shoulder


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Thats a knockdown, Roy what the fuck are you talking about "Did not land to the head, therefore not a knockdown." Too bad Donaire tripped on his feet.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> That was a knockdown.
> The fix is in


It didn't go anywhere near Donaire's head. If it was a legit knockdown, Walters would have jumped on him but he knew it wasn't a knockdown.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Donaire's quick with the hook tonight...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I see Micheal Strahan in the house...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ref says Donaire hit lowbut doesn't give Walters his time to recover


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

OH shit ahhahaha this is awesome fuck scoring this shit ain't going the distance


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Fucking told u saved by the bell lol


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Donaire is gonna knock him out. Walters is far too open for the left hook.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

the KO is coming 
donaire on fire!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

These muh fuckers are throwin :scaredas:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

19 - 19 even


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Walters was out of it for about 30 sec's in the corner there.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Walter's late action causes him to get shaken up at the bell! Good round with quick hooks and straight rights from Donaire...

10-9 Donaire

19-19


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Donaire will win. Walters is way too open and wild.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Walters looks really good offensively, but he's throwing everything with full power. This is giving the experienced Donaire the ability to time him.


Could be a really great fight....


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Roy; never hook with a hookers, lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I can't believe the amount of people that picked Walters tonight

Edit 

Oops


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Donaire looks sharp as I've seen him in a long time. (Gah damn it :lol

@hermit


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Donaire more active than ive seen in last few fights...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wolters should have known better. He needs to keep boxing.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BIG counter uppercut


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

ooooooooooooo...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

LMAOOOO YESS! Donaire is 100% bitchmade.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Down goes Donaire!


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

great fight!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

What a quality fight so far.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

OH FUCK hahaha this shit is great


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Great fight though, totally hate Donaire but both guys are going for it and fighting well.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

FOTY coming up lol


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

Great fight so far.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

The power is REAL


Great shot right through the guard


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

is that the first kd of donaire's career?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

29 - 27 Walters
Donaire felt that power and we'll see if he folds.
He still doesn't fight smartly, too much relying on pure counters to land the perfect shot and that jab from Walters is freezing him and blinding him.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

@bballchump11
We'll sort this through PayPal,because I'm not sure Donaire can get to the Championship Rnds(where Walters will gas badly IMO) although if he does,you won't have to worry.
Maybe you should get that spare $200 ready.
This fucking Sky commentator sounds like he's watching a different fight sometimes.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

OOooOoOoohhh!!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

They started this fight close to each other and we're seeing the results. Walters drops Donaire with counter uppercut in round 3.
10-8 Walters

29-27 Walters


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> is that the first kd of donaire's career?


I think he's had one or two flash KDs without any damage mate.Could be wrong though.

You know me.If I'm wrong,I'm wrong.
Nae fucking boxrec fur me.Noitamsayin?


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn good scrap out there.

@hermit


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Donaire cant fight for shit when things arent going his way.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Donaire has lost his will?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Round 4 - Beautiful display of skill & defense from both guys. Lovely head slips from Walters.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Donaire jabbing with Walters now. Walters still getting the best of it. 
10-9 Walters round 4
39-36 Walters


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

39 - 36 Walters

Walters jab is dominating Donaire. The power as well is giving Donaire the same problems he had with Mathubla, except Walters has a chin.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Turning into a good scrap this. Donaire is game as hell, good to watch.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Did Donaire's knee or glove actually touch the canvas?


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Walters looks huge for a feather, guessing hes also another big weight cutter.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Donaire has lost his will?


Absolutely,at least for that right. So obvious, shit that was weak of Donaire.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

walters has a lot of tito in him

only question is if he has the same punch resistance


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is Wolter coming out party, win or lose.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Did Donaire's knee or glove actually touch the canvas?


Yea the right glove, was clear in the replay.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Walters jab is on point.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Donaire still has big power with the left. He needs to set a trap for the hook. like hes trying to now...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wolters looks so hungry.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

fucking awesome fight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

49 - 45 Walters

Walters dominating Donaire. Now he is beating him on the inside.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Really explosive fight so far. Walters is coming on.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Great fight!


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

ehhh.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Donaire started this fight faster than he usually does. Walters in is control with his jab, power and toughness.
10-9 Walters round 5
49-45 Walters


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Nonito started hot, but he starting to get beat up out there :!:


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Yea the right glove, was clear in the replay.


Thanks. Didn't see the replay.

Not a bad fight. Hope Donaire gets knocked cold.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Walters does not move his head coming in, Donaire has to time that hook. It's there for him. But the jab from Walters...


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Walters MUCH better than I've given him credit for defensively.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wolters is so confident. Donaire fighting like he doesn't want to get hit.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Walters does not move his head coming in, Donaire has to time that hook. It's there for him. But the jab from Walters...


His reflexive defence is very sharp though.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Thanks. Didn't see the replay.
> 
> Not a bad fight. Hope Donaire gets knocked cold.


Agree with both things 100%


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Nonito always has the power thou to turn shit around with one damn shot


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Donaire SLEEP


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

LOOOOOOL!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Donaire got KO'd!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Donaire should retire.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Donaire slumped down. Its over! A true dominat performance by a new star...


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Rigo is shaking in his F'N boots


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

WALTERS KO6

That overhand right was beautiful


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

wow I was wrong 
credit to Walters
hope donaire is okay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Walters MUCH better than I've given him credit for defensively.


Ya. Once he took Donaire's best shots., it was over.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Holy shit what a punch lol


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Star is born


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

LMAO, Donaire had his pussy fucked as i said..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wow..walters is the truth.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

HAHAHAHAH!! YES Lmaooooo :rofl, Such an Alpha way to go out Donaire :lol:


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Damn, ballsy to try and get up there from Donaire.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

nice "inside boxing" from Lampley there...


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!!!

arty


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

Walters is a fucking beast man, can't wait to see him in the ring again.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

We just witnessed the birth of the next great fighter.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Well damn..


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Is lamplys voice cracking right now or is it just me..


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Congrats to Nicholas Walters. He beat a great fighter. Hope boxing fans/media resist the typical, stupid urge to trash the defeated fighter and give the winner his just due.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rachel about to divorce Nonito.
You can see the disgust in her face.
Donaire will be a nice name for Loma.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Rachel getting BBC from Walters in the changing rooms...LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Is lamplys voice cracking right now or is it just me..


It was cracking. LOL
You know he is passionate about his phillipino fighters. LOL
Atleast we didn't have Roy laughing at him like he did the manny fight.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Called that shit. Bring on Walters V Lomachenko YEEEEEHAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Amazing right hand that, executed the shit out of his life


----------



## Patlyuchenko (Aug 3, 2014)

walters is the real deal


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow... Great fight, Walters very respectful after too.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Donaire is a lost case. He continues to refuse to let his hands go and lead with his punches. If he could do that, with the kind of handspeed he has, he'd be a force, but he falls into the same pattern of waiting around and looking for one big punch.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Awesome fuckin fight!


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh shit. 
Nonito should have stayed away. 
He got too close to this guy.

;/


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

errsta said:


> Congrats to Nicholas Walters. He beat a great fighter. Hope boxing fans/media resist the typical, stupid urge to trash the defeated fighter and give the winner his just due.


Yeah, I hope so. I picked Donaire to win but credit to Walters for his performance, it was exceptional. Once he got the jab going, Donaire couldn't get his shots off and became far too reckless, and the power that Walters showed was very impressive as well. Everything was on point from him.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Walter 'im use da voodoo magik mon


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Damn.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> It was cracking. LOL
> You know he is passionate about his phillipino fighters. LOL
> Atleast we didn't have Roy laughing at him like he did the manny fight.


:lol: This night just turned out amazing, can't even believe there is another fight.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn just got home. I saw Donaire was stopped. I told you all if Walters had power he would stop him. Donaire has been getting hit alot lately


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

errsta said:


> Congrats to Nicholas Walters. He beat a great fighter. Hope boxing fans/media resist the typical, stupid urge to trash the defeated fighter and give the winner his just due.


Donaire hasn't been a great fighter since he moved up. Lets admit that.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

"Very KLEEN"


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

How could one not like Walters? 

Cool fuckin cat.....


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

This dude speaks better English than Broner.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Jack said:


> Not many of us stay up for these fights though! Fucking casuals :-( :lol:
> 
> Who've you got for Donaire/Walters, mate?


I know pal :smile
Was leaning to Donaire, not much confidence though. Quality scrap. Donaire is a warrior. Walters looks fun.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

Donaire almost got pacquiaoed


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Missed the fight! Walters is a good sport, entertaining inteview


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Walters needs to get a Red Stripe endorsement after this one.
He got me BOOM good shot.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Lmaoooo Donaire just got demoted to sparring partner, this is amazing. :lol:


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Good shit


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

what a KO. 

Either Donaire needs to look for better coach or he better retire.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Super Kalleb said:


> Oh shit.
> Nonito should have stayed away.
> He got too close to this guy.
> 
> ;/


He had to though. Walters has a good jab, a reach that's longer than Kovalev's, and Donaire had no answer to that. He just had to throw caution to the wind, to his eventual downfall.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Fight looked salivating for about three rounds. I thought I might be seeing a fight of the year candidate and then it was just a beatdown. 

Nonito looking classy in defeat. Always good to see fighters respect each other.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Both nice guys too.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

God Damn
Your boy Walters said he wants to make Donaire one of his sparring partners.
LOL


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

he knocked the fuck out of me lol


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Man great KO. Walters might very well be the next boxing superstar.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

These are A+ interviews man


----------



## Patlyuchenko (Aug 3, 2014)

these kinda fighters and this kinda fight is what boxing needs more of. big respect to both fighters


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

adonbilivit

Nonito 'he beat the shit out of me'


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

scorpion said:


> Man great KO. Walters might very well be the next boxing superstar.


al least we're getting new stars when cotto, floyd,pac,jmm retires.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Class from both winner and the vanquished.

Nonito needs to go back down if he keeps keeping on. He's still got something left in the tank.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't know why people dislike Donaire, he's a very humble man.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Walter 'im use da voodoo magik mon


STFU you stupid cunt, he is Jamaican not Haitian...


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

donaire is a legend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

But some of y'all are joke fans man, give Nonito his due, he didn't have to give Nic this oppertunity and Nonito had a great career why so much talkshit.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Both nice guys too.


Great fight, great display of class.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice that bonito isn't making excuses.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

*nonito


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Jack said:


> I don't know why people dislike Donaire, he's a very humble man.


Agreed.

Some people don't like that he has an opinionated wife. Which is ridiculous since it's none of their business.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Walters>Rigo


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

You have to be fucking kidding me.
Donaire has the nerve to try to blame physical advantages for him losing.
He mainly won at the lower division because of his physical advantages.

Donaire when he left a real trainer and went back to his dad (aka training himself) he told us all we needed to now.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I think he's had one or two flash KDs without any damage mate.Could be wrong though.
> 
> You know me.If I'm wrong,I'm wrong.
> Nae fucking boxrec fur me.Noitamsayin?


I dont think he has


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Nice that bonito isn't making excuses.


bonita only gives excuses wen he wins


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Nice that bonito isn't making excuses.


He didn't make any excuses the night Rigo beat him... he waited for a few days.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

errsta said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Some people don't like that he has an opinionated wife. Which is ridiculous since it's none of their business.


Dude is fake humble, and talks out the side of his mouth.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

errsta said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Some people don't like that he has an opinionated wife. Which is ridiculous since it's none of their business.


Yeah, that's true, though I kinda like the way she acts. She's protective of her man family which is admirable. She did look like she's about to hand out a beating tonight that'll make Donaire wish he was back in the ring with Walters though :lol:


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Hagler said:


> STFU you stupid cunt, he is Jamaican not Haitian...


Hahaha calm down mate your vagina is leaking everywhere


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hatesrats said:


> Walters>Rigo


No.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

so much for us expecting ninito to beat guys until lightweight lol.

he has great skills, but IMO his training was shit as ebola nad his daddy coach feeds him as much adobo as he wants. look at his flabby beer belly


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Loma's hair looks shocking. Needs to fix that shit ASAP


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> bonita only gives excuses wen he wins


Can't believe no ones tried to diss him with "Bonita" yet lol


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Loma's hair looks shocking. Needs to fix that shit ASAP


He has that 1978-83 era hair style


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Not real excited for Pac vs. Algerie...hopefully it builds up a little bit. Just think Algerie is way out of his leauge.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Hahaha calm down mate your vagina is leaking everywhere


STFU convict, wtf u know about vag, battyboy..


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

awesome fight and ko,
love it when both fighters give it all in the ring


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Jack said:


> I don't know why people dislike Donaire, he's a very humble man.


None of this humility was given to Rigo, that's why. When someone dominates and stops you, though, what other recourse do you have?


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Donaire hasn't been a great fighter since he moved up. Lets admit that.


Once the huge size advantage he had at the lower weight classes he looked average. He still has power though.

just watched the fight on my dvr. Walters looks legit. Bring on Loma or Rigo!!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lee selb, lmao.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

He took us back to 1995 an shit lol. Needs to clean that up


MadcapMaxie said:


> Loma's hair looks shocking. Needs to fix that shit ASAP


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Hatesrats said:


> Walters>Rigo


You are truly a sad butthurt loser hater, aren't you?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Not real excited for Pac vs. Algerie...hopefully it builds up a little bit. Just think Algerie is way out of his leauge.


Algieri might fuck up and simply out box Manny.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

groves looks like he about to melt.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> None of this humility was given to Rigo, that's why. When someone dominates and stops you, though, what other recourse do you have?


Thats very true son.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Hagler said:


> STFU convict, wtf u know about vag, battyboy..


Hahaha you're a crack up. I know my girlfriend's very well :smile


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> This dude speaks better English than Broner.


Jamaican's primary language is English. :smile


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Can't believe no ones tried to diss him with "Bonita" yet lol


bonita's career went down the drain since he under estimated Rigo. His humiliation on that fight cost him too.

Bonita needs to get his shit straight and start to learn spanish and train with Baristain.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Algieri might fuck up and simply out box Manny.


I don't think so, Im not so high on Pac anymore, but there are still levels to this. Marquez had Pac's number but no one else has had much success..


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Loma's hair looks shocking. Needs to fix that shit ASAP


He and Algeri both have terrible haircuts...


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Hahaha you're a crack up. I know my girlfriend's very well :smile


Quiet convict, your mother and sisters don't count, stfu now you're boring me..


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> He and Algeri both have terrible haircuts...


Algieri got that whole Indie Hipster ****** haircut. I dunno what's on Loma's head tho. Some sort of animal has made a nest for itself I guess.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

igor_otsky said:


> bonita's career went down the drain since he under estimated Rigo. His humiliation on that fight cost him too.
> 
> Bonita needs to get his shit straight and start to learn spanish and train with Baristain.


I think he needs to get a real physical trainer and more importantly like you said, get a real fucking trainer.
Maybe he can spar with Walters and ask Rigo to teach him how to box


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rubio wasn't even drawn, dude didn't even try. SMH
He has a 17lb weight advantage and will still get knocked out.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

No gifs yet? I'm missing the fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Garcia threw Rubio under the fucking bus. LOL


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Rubio. Dead man walking


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2014/10/...cholas-walters-chops-down-nonito-donaire-in-6


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Rubio sucks. He was never a top fighter.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Garcia meant to say "The diuretics I've been getting suck"


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Have they said the weights for them tonight yet?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

What the fuck kind of comparison is Jim making.
JCC Jr to GGG
WTF


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Theron said:


> Have they said the weights for them tonight yet?


GGG - 173lbs
rubio - 181 lb


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Rubio is going to get beaten up. Just hope it's exciting for a few rounds.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

I want to see Golovkin come out with Borat for at least one of his fights. That would put any of mayweather's entrances to shame.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I think he needs to get a real physical trainer and more importantly like you said, get a real fucking trainer.
> Maybe he can spar with Walters and ask Rigo to teach him how to box


walters is a dangerous sparring partner man, he got hands as heavy as edwin valero's murderous hands. Good thing walters don't run like his big bro Usain bolt


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

got a feeling rubio will stop golovkin lol


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

This is a gimme fight to showcase GGG even more. Lovely.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> This is a gimme fight to showcase GGG even more. Lovely.


did you catch the real headliner with Walters and Donaire?


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

After a performance like that, it's no wonder none of the networks give a fuck about Rigo.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> GGG - 173lbs
> rubio - 181 lb


Lolll being a CW won't help Rubio


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn Roy Jones going biblical


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Lolll being a CW won't help Rubio


Nope it wont.
gonna be fun to watch him get beaten up and knockdown worse than the pavlik Massacre.

There is a large russian and eastern european population in LA.
Has max forgotten that?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what's steve from corrie doing with ggg?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Wow stream just died because of course


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I think he needs to get a real physical trainer and more importantly like you said, get a real fucking trainer.
> Maybe he can spar with Walters and ask Rigo to teach him how to box


He needs to go down in weight. He looks a little puffy. Wolters was just better than him in every eay. There was really nothing he could do to win. Alsy, Donaire had no plan b. Once Wolters took his best shot and didn't go down, it was over for Nonito. He was discouraged. You are right, though. His trainers are not goodfor him. They are yes men. He needs somebody to push him to do things better. Heneeds to be uncomfortable.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Damn Roy Jones going biblical


Watching Sky. What's he saying...?


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Jack said:


> Yeah, that's true, though I kinda like the way she acts. She's protective of her man family which is admirable. She did look like she's about to hand out a beating tonight that'll make Donaire wish he was back in the ring with Walters though :lol:


Same here. I don't see the appeal of having a submissive partner. I'm sure she puts him through some shit but she probably brings it in the sack, too.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

I like Rubio

I was there in Youngstown when he put up a damn good fight against Pavlik

But 3G prolly bout to bust that ass. :!:


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

anyone notice the actor holding the wbc belt?
he is one of the main actors on sons of anarchy lol


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Donaire needs to move down asap, he was getting bullied every round

Just settle for number 2 spot behind Rigo


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

quick stoppage ref. just sayin...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Rubio will give a good effort tonight, he will have his moments.


----------



## Patlyuchenko (Aug 3, 2014)

here we go GGG>>>


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> did you catch the real headliner with Walters and Donaire?


Did I see Donaire get big boyed? Yes. He had no business in that weightclass. Boxing has gotten boring as fuck to me now. I keep trying to give it a chance, and I keep getting this.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> He needs to go down in weight. He looks a little puffy. Wolters was just better than him in every eay. There was really nothing he could do to win. Alsy, Donaire had no plan b. Once Wolters took his best shot and didn't go down, it was over for Nonito. He was discouraged. You are right, though. His trainers are not goodfor him. They are yes men. He needs somebody to push him to do things better. Heneeds to be uncomfortable.


his daddy coach pampers him rather than beat him to his knees, or sonny nonito be suing daddy like what rahman brothers did to sister floyd


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Unofficial weights from HBO: Golovkin, 173 pounds; *Rubio* 181 pounds. For us on Sky.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Hopefully we never have to see Rubio after this fight. Marco has had a charmed career for such a limited fighgter.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

GGG inside 5


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

the fuck? shit stream


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Stub Hub center might have the best boxing fans going.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

GGG does not look sharp to me.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

igor_otsky said:


> his daddy coach pampers him rather than beat him to his knees, or sonny nonito be suing daddy like what rahman brothers did to sister floyd


I think Roach would be good for him.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Triple g, triple g, triple g!


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Rubio giving it a go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Rubio just ate some of GGG's best shots and answered right back. Lets have a fight :cheers


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Good start!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rubio's body shots stunned GGG. If you all noticed.
I think Robert watched that Stevens fight and saw the body shots from stevens had some effect.

10 - 9 GGG but I see some openings.
left hook from Rubio on GGG coming in and the right to the body is there all day on the inside.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Never seen anyone takes GGG's power that well to be fair.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

3-G nuthuggers are loving this.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> *Rubio's body shots stunned GGG*. If you all noticed.
> I think Robert watched that Stevens fight and saw the body shots from stevens had some effect.
> 
> 10 - 9 GGG but I see some openings.
> left hook from Rubio on GGG coming in and the right to the body is there all day on the inside.


How can you stun someone to the body, it's not got brain cells


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I called it in 2.
Its over


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

mmmmmmm...


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

That was pathetic.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

What a fast fucking count.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Easy just like I thought.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

GGG you animal


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Golovkin something special. Strange angle knock out. Rubio doesn't want to get up.


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

That was a weird count.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Yawm!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Michael said:


> How can you stun someone to the body, it's not got brain cells


easy you see a person pressing they eat a body shot and they hesitate in pressing or they take a step back.
They were stunned by the body shots.

Rubio took a dive. SMH


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuck sake man GGG makes it look easy


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Jun said:


> That was a weird count.


Lol he started counting faster the closer to getting up Rubio was.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

That stoppage was bullshit. The referee went "seven....eight....nine.ten". Awful stoppage and unfair on the fans.


----------



## chipper jones (Jun 4, 2013)

lol what was with the count


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Fast count. The ref clearly sped up at the end. - Not that it would have mattered, but these fucking modern refs just continue to ruin fights.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Disappointing


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

got hit right on top of the head...


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

F**king hate it when fighters get up too late then complain to the ref. Rubio could've got up earlier, but he didn't want any more obviously.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Well that was disappointing


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Golovkin ko's another can.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Just replayed it and timed the count with my stop watch. It was 10 even.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Great highlight KO for GGG. Still waiting for him to face an elite fighter


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

GGG speaking Spanish haha


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Golovkins gonna have to move up
Canelo and Cotto are occupied and dunno wtf Quillin's doing


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

And just what the hell is Golovkin talking about?


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

bring on Cotto! :bbb


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

GGG really want to appeal to the Mexican fan base


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Just replayed it and timed the count with my stop watch. It was 10 even.


LOL


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)




----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

get to the part where you tell us he's a good boy


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn that ruined the fight. Rubio was looking big enough to give GgG a good fight. I want to see that count again. I wanted a few more rounds...


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

As soon as Golovkin says he respects you, then you are fucked:-(


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> GGG really want to appeal to the Mexican fan base


Make the sport go 'round


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

canelo is good boy


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Canelo just got "Good Boy'ed" :lol:

He's in big trouble now.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Wanna see GGG knock canelo off that high horse if possible.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hes good boy :rofl


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Needs to step it up now big time. Called Canelo a 'good boi' :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Canelo will never fight GGG.
Jermaine Taylor will be the one to end up fighting GGG.
Mark my words


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Gennady KO's Cotto, Alvarez and Chavez Jr. Sure of it. 

Rubio wasn't having any part of that power at any stage.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

GGG ,what a fucking monster.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Shit. This guy has surreal power and actually knows how to land it with that perfect balance of his.

I used to say Ward would beat him but i dont know now. What he does to his opponents is not normal....

Canelo, Ward, Froch, Cotto and Quillin are guys I want to see against GGG.

By the way we Mexicans officially adopt GGG as our own. We called it first!!!


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

i like golovkin but i want to see him take a big shot and see how he reacts,
fair play though he dealt with rubio a lot easier than i thought he would

i got this prediction badly wrong haha

i want to see ggg v froch



Squire said:


>


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

steviebruno said:


>


175


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

I want to see the Chavez Jr vs GGG. It should be entertaining. Canelo for sure as well.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Canelo will never fight GGG.
> Jermaine Taylor will be the one to end up fighting GGG.
> Mark my words


That wouldnt last a round. Fuck man Taylor could actually die. Man has taken too much damage. Please do not let this happen. I like Taylor too much


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> Shit. This guy has surreal power and actually knows how to land it with that perfect balance of his.
> 
> I used to say Ward would beat him but i dont know now. What he does to his opponents is not normal....
> 
> ...


No. He a G. more than G. He Black Russian. Black community adopts 'G to the three' so ya'll better show some respek.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

TSOL said:


> 175


:rofl:deal


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Canelo will never fight GGG.
> Jermaine Taylor will be the one to end up fighting GGG.
> Mark my words


probably this...

and if he fights princess cotto, him and roach will probably try to drain GGG or some shit


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> I want to see the Chavez Jr vs GGG. It should be entertaining. Canelo for sure as well.


Nah man.

I have said it before. Chavez Jr. Could actually go 12 with GGG but he would suffer some life threatening damage.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Kovalev v Hopkins 24/7 on


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Hahahaha... HBO shows Canelo in their intro promo now.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

The power GGG has is scary. Where he landed and that angle looked like it could fuck up your hand.

Rubio's world crumbled when that shot landed, he knew it was over.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

saul_ir34 said:


> Nah man.
> 
> I have said it before. Chavez Jr. Could actually go 12 with GGG but he would suffer some life threatening damage.


Nah, that would be an awesome fight. Toe to toe all the way. Chavez has an iron chin. I think he'd put up a better fight than most think. Chavez is a strong SOB. He'd lose but he'll hang in there. It would be a sick brawl!


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> No. He a G. more than G. He Black Russian. Black community adopts 'G to the three' so ya'll better show some respek.


He isnt slick though. He fights with the Mexican style. He said it himself.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Kovalev v Hopkins 24/7 on


link??


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Nah, that would be an awesome fight. Toe to toe all the way. Chavez has an iron chin. I think he'd put up a better fight than most think. Chavez is a strong SOB. He'd lose but he'll hang in there. It would be a sick brawl!


I dont want to see a fighter get beat to possible retardation.

Im telling you man. He could kill Chavez Jr. Not in the ring but the aftermath.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2014/10/...bio-in-2-rounds-KO-devastating-results-stream


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Kovalev looks alot like my dad. My dads a little balder though. I walked right beside Kovalev at the JMM-Bradley fight and I didnt recognize him. I knew he was important since HBO cameras were all around him.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

saul_ir34 said:


> I dont want to see a fighter get beat to possible retardation.
> 
> Im telling you man. He could kill Chavez Jr. Not in the ring but the aftermath.


You're trippin man lol. That wont happen. Trust me. It wont get to that point. Chavez is bigger and stronger than you think. If GGG disables Jr, then GGG should be locked up and not be allowed to fight again :lol:. That's not happening though. He will get beat up but not to that point.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> You're trippin man lol. That wont happen. Trust me. It wont get to that point. Chavez is bigger and stronger than you think. If GGG disables Jr, then GGG should be locked up and not be allowed to fight again :lol:. That's not happening though. He will get beat up but not to that point.


You realize Jr. Blocks punches with his face right. That face can take alot of damage but eventually that causes life altering damage.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Rubio was just even there for the paycheck. jeez


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh shit....Kovalev's gonna have a baby. Guess he's gonna lose this one


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> He isnt slick though. He fights with the Mexican style. He said it himself.


He's too slow and lacks too much fluidity with his combination punching to be Mexican. Mexicans put punches together like artists. Barrera and Marquez were like Picasso and Da Vinci. Golovkin is like that guy who used to paint pictures on channel 13. Not nearly as good, but damn if he didn't get the job done fast.

*Bob Ross, rip.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I love Miguel but he needs to stay the fuck away from this guy.

I would hate to see Cotto go out against this guy.Canelo is young and tough enough to come back from it.

I don't know why I feel surprised about this as I've found it hard to find any fault that opponents would exploit(ok,I mean his opponents
Floyd and Rigo give us beautiful defensive masterclasses,Froch and Marquez give me flawed brilliance,and I sure hope this guy doesn't start getting on his toes and becoming brilliant at it,or God forbid,is there a possibility of GGG becoming Ray haters (a.k.a Wanker squad) new arguments that might not be far from the truth!

What I'm taking far too long to say is,GGG must be the most complete package for a "B Level" or "non-elite" fighter for in the world right now?
I mean,this guy fights like the little guys used to fight,only he's at middleweight.Fantastic to watch.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

:rofl

''This is ballz, his ballz''


That frazier statue is awesome glad hes getting one


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> He isnt slick though. He fights with the Mexican style. He said it himself.


fuck slick. who the fuck is slick anyway? Tell slick imma head over his home and spray some lovely bullet caps on his porch. give me his number foo.

imma name my daughter genavisha kovaleesh.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I love Miguel but he needs to stay the fuck away from this guy.
> 
> I would hate to see Cotto go out against this guy.Canelo is young and tough enough to come back from it.
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> He's too slow and lacks too much fluidity with his combination punching to be Mexican. Mexicans put punches together like artists. Barrera and Marquez were like Picasso and Da Vinci. Golovkin is like that guy who used to paint pictures on channel 13. Not nearly as good, but damn if he didn't get the job done fast.
> 
> *Bob Ross, rip.


I dont think Golovkin is slow at all man. You are comparing a MW to guys like MAB and JMM who are featherweights at their best. Of course they are going to be faster.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

MEXAMELAC said:


> You're trippin man lol. That wont happen. Trust me. It wont get to that point. Chavez is bigger and stronger than you think. If GGG disables Jr, then GGG should be locked up and not be allowed to fight again :lol:. That's not happening though. He will get beat up but not to that point.


You think Jr is fighting with his hands tied or what lol?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bhop trains while training. SMH
Can't wait for Bhop to get put to sleep


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

John David Jackson is underrated as hell.
He has the right gameplan.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

"knock this motherfucker out and lets get it over with" :lol:


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

JDJ is a pimp


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Semtex said:


>


What the...!?

GGG jabs, feints the right and shifts into southpaw position, then throws the left from that position and shifts _again_, in *mid-punch* to generate even more power in the shot. Any superlatives used to describe how nuts this punch is fall flat on their fucking face.

Still, I'll try, just for the hell of it. God..._damn_.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> John David Jackson is underrated as hell.
> He has the right gameplan.


You dont like Hopkins?

The plan is great. Too many fighters fall into Hopkins gameplan of thinking. Then its over. You need to come at him nonstop. Hopkins may give father time a run for his money but father time will never lose.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> You dont like Hopkins?
> 
> The plan is great. Too many fighters fall into Hopkins gameplan of thinking. Then its over. You need to come at him nonstop. Hopkins may give father time a run for his money but father time will never lose.


I respect Hopkins but no I don't like him.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I respect Hopkins but no I don't like him.


You know he is black right...???

Haha just messing with you.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Just got back from the card. Packed house, far more packed than any other card. Great energy. GGG is a star, his next fight will be in the Forum or Staples. Carson can't hold him, it was bursting at the seams. 

Screw the Dodgers trunks. No need to try to appease the gang bangers. Dodgers are just the Raiders of baseball. 

Sad to see Donaire get banged out. Punch looked a little behind the head from my vantage point, but Nonito trying to body up and out bang a bigger, stronger, younger opponent was not smart. 


Took two first timers. Pretty sure we have two new boxing fans.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Just got back from the card. Packed house, far more packed than any other card. Great energy. GGG is a star, his next fight will be in the Forum or Staples. Carson can't hold him, it was bursting at the seams.
> 
> Screw the Dodgers trunks. No need to try to appease the gang bangers. Dodgers are just the Raiders of baseball.
> 
> ...


awesome man. i gotta ask though, what was the place like during the rodriguez fight?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

TSOL said:


> awesome man. i gotta ask though, what was the place like during the rodriguez fight?


Filling in. About half the crowd shows up for undercards, the other half drinks in the parking lot until the sun sets. Sun set during Rodriguez.

Not it as much energy as the two previous bouts, both of which were far more exciting.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Squire said:


>


ahahahahahahahahaha...


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Drew101 said:


> What the...!?
> 
> GGG jabs, feints the right and shifts into southpaw position, then throws the left from that position and shifts _again_, in *mid-punch* to generate even more power in the shot. Any superlatives used to describe how nuts this punch is fall flat on their fucking face.
> 
> Still, I'll try, just for the hell of it. God..._damn_.


What the fuck are you talking about, that was just a wide left hook.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

Yawn. Fight someone real already


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Quality tweet from Hopkins.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523675460040146944


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Quality tweet from Hopkins.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523675460040146944


Haha, nice.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Haha, nice.


I'd expect them to do a tad better than Rubio :hey:lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> I'd expect them to do a tad better than Rubio :hey:lol:


:yep lil bit.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Quality tweet from Hopkins.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523675460040146944


he mentioned his best friend Roy 1st

even after all these years and the victory Bernard is still fighting Roy in his sleep every night


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> he mentioned his best friend Roy 1st
> 
> even after all these years and the victory Bernard is still fighting Roy in his sleep every night


He always gives credit Hopkins. I remember watching this. Praising the natural talent of Jones and Toney, saying they were FAR more talented but not as dedicated.






Not a fan of Hopkins, but love listening to him talk, same with Ray Leonard and Mike Tyson.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Quality tweet from Hopkins.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523675460040146944


Id love to see it. Jones was a beast, but he didn't get his chin checked very often. He was so fast.

Toney was both powerful and technically great, that's the on I'd most like to see. A true fight with a high level of skill. A real rarity.

Hopkins was so crafty, throwing punches from all angles. But GGG is faster than Tito was at middle. I'll still favor Hopkins.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Id love to see it. Jones was a beast, but he didn't get his chin checked very often. He was so fast.
> 
> Toney was both powerful and technically great, that's the on I'd most like to see. A true fight with a high level of skill. A real rarity.
> 
> Hopkins was so crafty, throwing punches from all angles. But GGG is faster than Tito was at middle. I'll still favor Hopkins.


You enjoy the fights pal? Hope we get some massive fights over here soon.

Yeah some great matchup's there, although its all hypothetical to an extent with Golovkin in fairness to those greats. Toney is my main boi. Skills, balls and made of iron. Born to fight... and eat :lol:


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Jack said:


> I don't know why people dislike Donaire, he's a very humble man.


Because Donaire likes to wear women's clothing.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Golovkin didn't look unstoppable last night. Rubio wasn't that hurt. He got up and seemed fine. I don't know what happened. Chavez and Canelo would give that boy a run for his money I think.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> He always gives credit Hopkins. I remember watching this. Praising the natural talent of Jones and Toney, saying they were FAR more talented but not as dedicated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could listen to Hopkins talk all day.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> i like golovkin but i want to see him take a big shot and see how he reacts,
> fair play though he dealt with rubio a lot easier than i thought he would
> 
> i got this prediction badly wrong haha
> ...


Never taken any sort of count. Plus he took a huge shot bang on the chin from Stevens who's a big puncher and did flinch, he may have the best chin in the game


----------



## Freedom2014 (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Just got back from the card. Packed house, far more packed than any other card. Great energy. GGG is a star, his next fight will be in the Forum or Staples. Carson can't hold him, it was bursting at the seams.
> 
> Screw the Dodgers trunks. No need to try to appease the gang bangers. Dodgers are just the Raiders of baseball.
> 
> ...


Great atmosphere all over. GGG got a lot of love from everyone. Seems like L.A. may very well adopt him if we haven't already.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> Golovkin didn't look unstoppable last night. Rubio wasn't that hurt. He got up and seemed fine. I don't know what happened. Chavez and Canelo would give that boy a run for his money I think.


Chavez's chances look A LOT better after what I saw


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> Golovkin didn't look unstoppable last night. Rubio wasn't that hurt. He got up and seemed fine. I don't know what happened. Chavez and Canelo would give that boy a run for his money I think.


NO.
Especially not Chavez that bum.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Chavez should rematch Vera first. Its still 1:1


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

I'm looking at gifs where I can't see his feet, but it looks to me like they weren't even planted for that hook. He's packing fucking dynamite in his punches


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Chavez's chances look A LOT better after what I saw


Yeah sure they do. Maybe he makes it to round 4.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Squire said:


> I'm looking at gifs where I can't see his feet, but it looks to me like they weren't even planted for that hook. He's packing fucking dynamite in his punches


He said himself that it wasnt a hard shot.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Yeah sure they do. Maybe he makes it to round 4.


Chavez has a CHEEN. I can see him getting stopped the body though


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Chavez has a CHEEN. I can see him getting stopped the body though


Yeah. Thats what I mean. People talk about Chavez mainly: Good chin. Why? Because he has a shit defense. Dude wont beat GGG. Simple as that. A slick boxer can beat him. 
Canelo is something different. Because he actually has something you call defense. But he dindt even fight once at MW. So too early to bring him up.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> What the fuck are you talking about, that was just a wide left hook.


Yeah, I was drunk and went overboard.

Still, he looks to be squared up to the target when he begins the punch, before stepping into the shot, so it's a pretty well disguised hook that finished.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Great highlight KO for GGG. Still waiting for him to face an elite fighter


Short of physically dragging them into the ring, what's he meant to do? Cotto ain't going anywhere near Golovkin. Quillin...ditched his belt... y'know?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Felix said:


> Short of physically dragging them into the ring, what's he meant to do? Cotto ain't going anywhere near Golovkin. Quillin...ditched his belt... y'know?


Quillin isnt an elite fighter.
Geale ranks higher then Quillin.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Quillin isnt an elite fighter.
> Geale ranks higher then Quillin.


Yes I know Quillin's not but he had a belt at least. There's no-one else at MW for GGG to face, not who'd be considered a real worthwhile challenge, at least. Martinez wanted no part. Chavez couldn't make 160 now, most likely. Cotto will face Canelo for a better payday, and I can't blame him, but I doubt he wants GGG. All these decent fighters GGG faces end up being destroyed and become bums. Macklin, Geale, Rubio, Stevens, etc. Martin Murray might be a half decent opponent but again he's no titlist so would just be a bum in the eyes of many.

There's Taylor, but he's not been top level for years. Korobov...Jacobs...there's just not any elite guys at the weight, bar Cotto, but he's not a real MW.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Felix said:


> Short of physically dragging them into the ring, what's he meant to do? Cotto ain't going anywhere near Golovkin. Quillin...ditched his belt... y'know?


I came across more critical of GGG than I intended. As a fan I am dying to see how he looks up against an elite like Cotto. It's a shame that he will probably have to ditch his division and move up to face better fighters. On the Sky Broadcast they mentioned his frame isn't big for that weight he makes 160 fairly easily a step down is possible, plenty of names in the stacked light middleweight division


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Golovkin with that stupid power!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Felix said:


> Yes I know Quillin's not but he had a belt at least. There's no-one else at MW for GGG to face, not who'd be considered a real worthwhile challenge, at least. Martinez wanted no part. Chavez couldn't make 160 now, most likely. Cotto will face Canelo for a better payday, and I can't blame him, but I doubt he wants GGG. All these decent fighters GGG faces end up being destroyed and become bums. Macklin, Geale, Rubio, Stevens, etc. Martin Murray might be a half decent opponent but again he's no titlist so would just be a bum in the eyes of many.
> 
> There's Taylor, but he's not been top level for years. Korobov...Jacobs...there's just not any elite guys at the weight, bar Cotto, but he's not a real MW.


I agree. I just dont rank Quillin higher then Geale. At max they are the same level.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I came across more critical of GGG than I intended. As a fan I am dying to see how he looks up against an elite like Cotto. It's a shame that he will probably have to ditch his division and move up to face better fighters. On the Sky Broadcast they mentioned his frame isn't big for that weight he makes 160 fairly easily a step down is possible, plenty of names in the stacked light middleweight division


I think against Cotto he'd just walk him down. GGG seems real measured; gauges his opponents' power then just stalks them. He may not throw in flurries like a JMM or a Pac but he looks to have intelligent and varied punch selection, throws with enough variety to break open his opponent's defence. I think Cotto would be game for a while then find himself outgunned and in survival mode. Once that happens vs Golovkin it's a one-way street unless you've got a one-punch equaliser.

I reckon a great match would be Froch and I'd love to see GGG over here. I think it'd be winnable but tough for Froch. Certainly be a fantastic yardstick for GGG: if he were to drop and stop Froch he'd have 168 shitting itself.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Disappointing from Rubio, the guy seemed like he didnÂ´t care too much after all....


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> I agree. I just dont rank Quillin higher then Geale. At max they are the same level.


At the very least, Quillin is a harder, sharper hitter than Geale. Quillin would probably beat Geale to be honest :conf


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Quillin isnt an elite fighter.
> Geale ranks higher then Quillin.


Quillin's win over N'Dam is looking pretty good right now though :yep


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Quillin's win over N'Dam is looking pretty good right now though :yep


Geale has a better resume then Quillin.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Geale has a better resume then Quillin.


you right. I'm not really arguing that but just that Quillin may be better than you're giving him credit for


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Quillin is irrelevant at this stage, held a paper title and defended it against stiffs. Now setting up a 'super fight' against Jacobs :-(


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> you right. I'm not really arguing that but just that Quillin may be better than you're giving him credit for


Quillin is decent. But the Geale win should rank higher then a win over Quillin would be. As for now.
Maybe Quillins goes on and proves that he is better then Geale. But who knows? Maybe Geale comes back good again?

I dont read much into the GGG vs Geale fight. GGG is just so good that he dominates and stops good fighters easy.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> Short of physically dragging them into the ring, what's he meant to do? Cotto ain't going anywhere near Golovkin. Quillin...ditched his belt... y'know?


Don't know why people keep assuming Cotto won't go near him. He's never feared anyone.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Don't know why people keep assuming Cotto won't go near him. He's never feared anyone.


the shit about his trainers/management (can't remember which) saying Cotto would fight GGG at a catchweight


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Prime pre-vitiligo Rubio would have beaten GGG


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> the shit about his trainers/management (can't remember which) saying Cotto would fight GGG at a catchweight


Roach does love his catch-weights.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Bob saying Cotto-Canelo in talks, Golovkin in line for the winner.

http://www.badlefthook.com/2014/10/...o-are-negotiating-golovkin-could-fight-winner


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Bob saying Cotto-Canelo in talks, Golovkin in line for the winner.
> 
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2014/10/...o-are-negotiating-golovkin-could-fight-winner


canelo needs a few fights at 160 before even thinking about thinking about fighting hat monster. ggg could ruin that boy. and he's such a good boy. no homosexual.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> canelo needs a few fights at 160 before even thinking about thinking about fight that monster. ggg could ruin that boy. and he's such a good boy. no homosexual.


GGG doesn't have that much time though.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Cotto needs to man up and put his paper titles on the live vs. the real force at MW. Or just call a presser and hand'em to GGG.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bop says a lot of things. We want GGG. In a big fight. More talk in the last few months and some movement, but the doors need to be knocked down...


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Chavez's chances look A LOT better after what I saw


Yah, he didn't even KO1 him. :cry

The skinny-fat pot smoker stands no chance, NONE.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Bob saying Cotto-Canelo in talks, Golovkin in line for the winner.
> 
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2014/10/...o-are-negotiating-golovkin-could-fight-winner


Awesome! :happy


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> canelo needs a few fights at 160 before even thinking about thinking about fighting hat monster. ggg could ruin that boy. and he's such a good boy. no homosexual.


If he defeats Cotto, and becomes the MW world champion, then he has no excuse.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> If he defeats Cotto, and becomes the MW world champion, then he has no excuse.


No, he wouldn't. It d be a blatant duck. If I was Canelo's manager I wouldn't put him in the ring with that man, would you? Fuck the bullshit.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> No, he wouldn't. It d be a blatant duck. If I was Canelo's manager I wouldn't put him in the ring with that man, would you? Fuck the bullshit.


If Canelo wants to be a great fighter like he always claims he does, then he'll step in against GGG after if/he beats Cotto.

No other way around it.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> No, he wouldn't. It d be a blatant duck. If I was Canelo's manager I wouldn't put him in the ring with that man, would you? Fuck the bullshit.


I see what you mean. At this point, I think GGG could KO Alvarez early on in the fight. At least by mid rounds. And that's no slight at all on Alvarez, whom I think it one of the better talented fighters.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> If Canelo wants to be a great fighter like he always claims he does, then he'll step in against GGG after if/he beats Cotto.
> 
> No other way around it.


That's the road to greatness!


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> If Canelo wants to be a great fighter like he always claims he does, then he'll step in against GGG after if/he beats Cotto.
> 
> No other way around it.


If Fernando Vargas could go back in time, do u think he'd fight Trinidad when he did? I think something similar could happen to Alvarez. Canelo could try to prove he has heart and could end up taking a horrific beating. And he's making so much money. I d wait a few years until Golovkin slowed down. That would even the playing field.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> That's the road to greatness!


From Canelo's actions as of late, i have almost no doubt that he'd step in the ring against GGG.

Which is why I really want him to fight Cotto and beat him, so he can face GGG for the lineal Middleweight title.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> If Fernando Vargas could go back in time, do u think he'd fight Trinidad when he did? I think something similar could happen to Alvarez. Canelo could try to prove he has heart and could end up taking a horrific beating. And he's making so much money. I d wait a few years until Golovkin slowed down. That would even the playing field.


Fuck that.

he either has it or he doesn't.

Vargas obviously didn't, but at least he tried. I would have rather see him go that route instead of defending his title against nobodies. It's the only way to test yourself, to face the best competition. Alvarez is willing to face GGG, so him taking on GGG is the way to achieve greatness..If he takes a horrific beating, then it is and we move on. Its the way Boxing works.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> From Canelo's actions as of late, i have almost no doubt that he'd step in the ring against GGG.
> 
> Which is why I really want him to fight Cotto and beat him, so he can face GGG for the lineal Middleweight title.


Yeah, I also like the fights Alvarez has taken, shows he has some guts!


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Drew101 said:


> Yeah, I was drunk and went overboard.
> 
> Still, he looks to be squared up to the target when he begins the punch, before stepping into the shot, so it's a pretty well disguised hook that finished.


I disagree that it was disguised well, I think it was telegraphed and loaded up on because Rubio thinks looking away/at the ground is good defence.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Originally Posted by *Drew101* 
_Yeah, I was drunk and went overboard.

_
_Still, he looks to be squared up to the target when he begins the punch, before stepping into the shot, so it's a pretty well disguised hook that finished.
_


Dealt_with said:


> I disagree that it was disguised well, I think it was telegraphed and loaded up on because Rubio thinks looking away/at the ground is good defence.


I'm with Drew on this.

Rubio's right hand was up in good defensive position. He didn't see it coming because Golovkin basically threw it off his back foot.

Also, who expects to be hit with a high hook when your guard is up? Golovkin threw a very odd punch, over the top of Rubio's glove. Golovkin's actually lucky he didn't break his hand.

It was near impossible to see in real time, and from the main camera's angle, but check out this slo-mo left side video:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Originally Posted by *Drew101*
> _Yeah, I was drunk and went overboard.
> 
> _
> ...


Watching that again it was more of an overhead left from the orthodox position. 
Rubio wasn't in a good defensive position, he was looking at the ground, so high on the head was the only place GGG could really make clean contact. Rubio couldn't see because he was hiding, nothing to do with GGG.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> You enjoy the fights pal? Hope we get some massive fights over here soon.
> 
> Yeah some great matchup's there, although its all hypothetical to an extent with Golovkin in fairness to those greats. Toney is my main boi. Skills, balls and made of iron. Born to fight... and eat :lol:


Great night. Hope you have one like it soon.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Great atmosphere all over. GGG got a lot of love from everyone. Seems like L.A. may very well adopt him if we haven't already.


He's ours now


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> *Watching that again it was more of an overhead left from the orthodox position.*
> Rubio wasn't in a good defensive position, he was looking at the ground, so high on the head was the only place GGG could really make clean contact. Rubio couldn't see because he was hiding, nothing to do with GGG.


Sorry, I have to disagree again. Golovkin didn't snap his right arm back, nor did he turn over his thumb, both of which he'd do if he wasn't purposely trying to throw a hook.

Of course, Golovkin throws so many weird shots, who the heck knows WHAT to call this.

- But how can you possibly say "Rubio wasn't in a good defensive position" when his left glove was completely covering his temple, causing Golovkin to have to throw higher than he should have? It's true though that he took his eyes off Golovkin, which was a huge mistake, so I'll give you that.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Originally Posted by *Drew101*
> _Yeah, I was drunk and went overboard.
> 
> _
> ...


"Five....six....seven....eight..nine.ten"

It was a very odd punch, like a downward hook, it hit Rubio more on the side of the head which was lucky for Golovkin because if it was higher he would've, as you pointed out, broke his hand.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

It would not be wise from Canelo to fight GGG but i have no doubts that he would not do it.
Man has shown in the past that heis willing to take the hard fights and fight anyone.

You cant knock Canelo on not fighting top opposition.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Don't know why people keep assuming Cotto won't go near him. He's never feared anyone.


Because Cotto's looking more likely to fight a LMW next? Cotto did great to beat Martinez but it was a clever pick. Cotto isn't big enough to rampage through MW.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> Because Cotto's looking more likely to fight a LMW next? Cotto did great to beat Martinez but it was a clever pick. Cotto isn't big enough to rampage through MW.


I just don't think it should be assumed. It could turn into a huge fight. If he beats Canelo that's a lot o $.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I just don't think it should be assumed. It could turn into a huge fight. If he beats Canelo that's a lot o $.


If Cotto beats Canelo then GGG will be a fight that's in demand and potentially worth a lot, but I'd be pissed off if cockRoach talks of catchweights.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> If Cotto beats Canelo then GGG will be a fight that's in demand and potentially worth a lot, but I'd be pissed off if cockRoach talks of catchweights.


Yeah I'd hate it too but you just know he's going to want to. And while a lot of that is Roach's prerogative, catch-weights are starting to become a norm. Annoyingly.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Don't know why people keep assuming Cotto won't go near him. He's never feared anyone.


It's not about fear, boxing is a business, Cotto is at the level where he can get much more lucrative opponents than GGG (Canelo, Floyd rematch).



Felix said:


> If Cotto beats Canelo then GGG will be a fight that's in demand and potentially worth a lot, but I'd be pissed off if cockRoach talks of catchweights.


If Cotto beats Canelo and it's an entertaining fight, expect a rematch. If he wins hands down, then a Floyd rematch or retirement are more likely options than a GGG fight. I just don't see Cotto fighting GGG, doesn't make sense for him at this point of his career.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Don't know why people keep assuming Cotto won't go near him. He's never feared anyone.


Cotto has been matched carefully his entire career. How many times has he taken a risk as the A side?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Cotto has been matched carefully his entire career. How many times has he taken a risk as the A side?


He's taken plenty of risks throughout his career. He's popular for that reason. Fought both Floyd and Pac, fought Trout when he didn't need to, fought Mosley, fought Bailey at 140, fought Corley, fought Martinez when everyone said Martinez would squash him...he's one of the last people you can call carefully matched.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cotto is a promoter manufactured product.
His whole career is beating names who are slumping and coming off a tuneup.
That his first title taken off a champ and not a vacent title he fought an eliminator to win is a one-legged shot Sergio tells you all you really need to know about him.
That and him getting house decisions against Mosley and Clottey.
He is a king beating up the likes of Alfonzo Gomez, Yuri Foreman, and Delvin Rodriguez, everytime he has gone up against elite comp and world class fighters he has struggled.
Shit he had to resort to low blows and blantant fouling to beat Zab, an undersized WW tells you all you need to know.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Watching that again it was more of an overhead left from the orthodox position.


This is what I called it when I saw it in live action. Seems fitting.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> He's taken plenty of risks throughout his career. He's popular for that reason. Fought both Floyd and Pac, fought Trout when he didn't need to, fought Mosley, fought Bailey at 140, fought Corley, fought Martinez when everyone said Martinez would squash him...he's one of the last people you can call carefully matched.


He fought Floyd and Pac as the B side and clear underdog. He was the opponent. Trout was a legitimate risk and he deserves all the credit for fighting him. Bailey and Corley were gatekeepers well past their best. Cotto/Martinez was an even fight. Still a risk, but the guy was 40 with old man knees. Everyone knew he was done, but they gave him a chance because Cotto consistently wilts on the biggest stage.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> He fought Floyd and Pac as the B side and clear underdog. He was the opponent. Trout was a legitimate risk and he deserves all the credit for fighting him. Bailey and Corley were gatekeepers well past their best. Cotto/Martinez was an even fight. Still a risk, but the guy was 40 with old man knees. Everyone knew he was done, but they gave him a chance because Cotto consistently wilts on the biggest stage.


That doesn't seem like anything more or less than what the elite have done. Floyd and Manny and JMM can all be criticized similarly. Cotto never missed out on a glaring challenge.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Mushin said:


> It's not about fear, boxing is a business, Cotto is at the level where he can get much more lucrative opponents than GGG (Canelo, Floyd rematch).
> 
> If Cotto beats Canelo and it's an entertaining fight, expect a rematch. If he wins hands down, then a Floyd rematch or retirement are more likely options than a GGG fight. I just don't see Cotto fighting GGG, doesn't make sense for him at this point of his career.


That's a fair point, I'd not really entertained the notion of a rematch.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Cotto is a promoter manufactured product.
> His whole career is beating names who are slumping and coming off a tuneup.
> That his first title taken off a champ and not a vacent title he fought an eliminator to win is a one-legged shot Sergio tells you all you really need to know about him.
> That and him getting house decisions against Mosley and Clottey.
> ...


So you're essentially saying that a fighter found his level? Isn't that true of all fighters? All that says is that Cotto's a very high-level operator, but falls short of the true, top level, and has suffered vs certain styles. That could describe numerous guys.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah I'd hate it too but you just know he's going to want to. And while a lot of that is Roach's prerogative, catch-weights are starting to become a norm. Annoyingly.


I'd like to think that Cotto would have too much pride, and that GGG would have too much common sense. Win properly or don't win at all.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Cotto has been matched carefully his entire career. How many times has he taken a risk as the A side?


That's a bit of a vague statement, and one made very easily with the benefit of hindsight. Margarito turned out to be a risk. Trout too. But, as I say; it's easy to say someone wasn't a risk AFTER they've been beaten.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Felix said:


> So you're essentially saying that a fighter found his level? Isn't that true of all fighters? All that says is that Cotto's a very high-level operator, but falls short of the true, top level, and has suffered vs certain styles. That could describe numerous guys.


Yep he found his level, and it isn't and never has been among the elite in any division he ever fought in.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yep he found his level, and it isn't and never has been among the elite in any division he ever fought in.


Again, that's easy to say with hindsight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Felix said:


> Again, that's easy to say with hindsight.


Some where saying it as he was coming up.
Like I said its been known for a long time that he would never fight the elite fighters in the divisions he fought in from 140 up to 160.
He never won a title from a champ, until the Sergio fight.
He always struggled against elite fighters, doing well early and fading late, we saw the same thing with Zab and Shane, and the Margarito Floyd, Trout fights, hell even the Clottey fight.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Some where saying it as he was coming up.
> Like I said its been known for a long time that he would never fight the elite fighters in the divisions he fought in from 140 up to 160.
> He never won a title from a champ, until the Sergio fight.
> He always struggled against elite fighters, doing well early and fading late, we saw the same thing with Zab and Shane, and the Margarito Floyd, Trout fights, hell even the Clottey fight.


Clottey got stripped just before Cotto fought him so he was an uncrowned champ. Cotto did fight Mosley, Pacquiao and Mayweather who are/were elite welterweights.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mushin said:


> Clottey got stripped just before Cotto fought him so he was an uncrowned champ. Cotto did fight Mosley, Pacquiao and Mayweather who are/were elite welterweights.


He lost to Clottey and again never won a championship from him.
Cotto arguably lost to Mosley as well.
He was dominated completely by Manny, in a way no other faded 147 fighter was handled by manny. (shows his true level)
He fought Floyd at 154 not 147.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He lost to Clottey and again never won a championship from him.
> Cotto arguably lost to Mosley as well.
> He was dominated completely by Manny, in a way no other faded 147 fighter was handled by manny. (shows his true level)
> He fought Floyd at 154 not 147.


That's your opinion, I don't think Clottey did enough to win, he once again snatched defeat from the jaws of victory. The Mosley fight was close indeed. Regardless of your opinion on the results, Cotto DID fight elite welterweights, to state otherwise is pretty asinine.

Clottey was dominated even worse than Cotto, yeah he didn't take much punishment and went the distance but he lost pretty much every minute of every single round. Mosley also got shut out by Pacquiao. At least Cotto won a couple rounds, landed some highlight punches and busted Pacquiao's eardrum.

Cotto and Floyd are both blown up welterweights who happened to fight at 154.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Clottey beat Cotto.


----------

